
Ask HN: Where do you buy your SSL certificates? - pravint
I need one for website, any recommendation from whom to get one?
======
brandynmorelli
I've used GoDaddy and am extremely happy, their able to issue certificate WAY
faster than other registrars, and usually you can google "GoDaddy SSL Coupon"
for some easy $$$ savings.

Just make sure you're buying the correct cert:

1\. Single certificates will allow you to secure ONE domain. 2\. Multi / UCC
Certs will allow you to secure usually 5 or more.

------
cyberpanther
Namecheap.com just as cheap as godaddy without all the up selling and ui mess.

------
mindcrime
Last one I bought, I used Namecheap.

------
sjs382
SSLs.com, usually.

------
pravint
Thank you all!

------
dangtrinhnt
GoDaddy.com

